# YN-622 Reviews?



## brianleighty (Aug 19, 2012)

Anybody know of any reviews of the Yongnuo YN-622? It's for sale on ebay but I can't find any reviews for it. It looks promising but I don't want to buy it without some input.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 20, 2012)

+1


----------



## davidosullivan (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.lightingrumours.com/feature-guide-to-the-yongnuo-yn-622-for-canon-2672
Its not hands on yet AFAIK but more details than on the yongnuo site.

I just sprung for these and YN-565EX on thephotogadget.com
the YN622 was only $98, the ones I saw on ebay were $10 more...


----------



## brianleighty (Aug 20, 2012)

davidosullivan said:


> http://www.lightingrumours.com/feature-guide-to-the-yongnuo-yn-622-for-canon-2672
> Its not hands on yet AFAIK but more details than on the yongnuo site.
> 
> I just sprung for these and YN-565EX on thephotogadget.com
> the YN622 was only $98, the ones I saw on ebay were $10 more...


Yeah, I saw that already. I'd like to see some real hands on with it though. Would love to hear your opinion on it when you get it. It seems like a good option for me but as I said, I don't have the cash to just try it out. It needs to what I need it to. I had read somewhere that it wasn't going to have a test button but I'm glad to see it got added. Overall it seems like a good choice but we just need more info on it before we buy it.


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm also awaiting reviews. Two pairs (controlling three flashes) would cost me £130 instead of £540 for Phottix Odins (transmitter plus three receivers). That's less than a quarter of the price for at least the same functionality.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a guy on a different forum who just got his today, and he said he will try and post a video review tonight. I'll post the link if he does.


----------



## erwinrm (Aug 20, 2012)

DB said:


> Yongnuo make good products (flashes, triggers, transceivers, wireless remotes etc.) as long as the particular item you purchase works. So buy off a retailer you can trust for a refund (e.g. Amazon, or eBay seller domiciled in your own country)...



Totally agree! I have their 602 triggers, 468 and 460 flashes which have worked flawlessly for almost 2 years now. I recommend them to non-pro friends looking for cheaper gear.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 20, 2012)

my only yongnuo product is a yn-560, and i've had zero problems with it. also, it was like $60, and is a fast recharging, quiet, and powerful flash that can be triggered optically by a flash using either manual or ettl. can't beat it for the price.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 20, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> my only yongnuo product is a yn-560, and i've had zero problems with it. also, it was like $60, and is a fast recharging, quiet, and powerful flash that can be triggered optically by a flash using either manual or ettl. can't beat it for the price.



I've got one of those, and another one the way to use with my Phottix Strator (2x receivers). Works great, good power, plain old manual


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 20, 2012)

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=14883831#post14883831

Go to page 6


----------



## brianleighty (Aug 21, 2012)

You know, I'm curious, they say this can't be used to trigger a camera trigger. Could you not use the PC port to do this? Is it because it would mess up the camera or that it's not a contact closure mechanism?


----------



## davidosullivan (Aug 21, 2012)

DB said:


> Yongnuo make good products (flashes, triggers, transceivers, wireless remotes etc.) as long as the particular item you purchase works. So buy off a retailer you can trust for a refund (e.g. Amazon, or eBay seller domiciled in your own country). The only downside to buying a Yongnuo is not that their products suck, they don't, in fact they're great and are value for money, but some units are faulty because QC in non-existent in China (everything that comes off the production line is boxed and shipped out as margins are thin).



Absolutely. this will be my first yongnuo purchase, and I can't afford for them not to work either. thephotogadget website says they will do a quick test to make sure the unit they ship is functioning if you ask them to in the notes. 
I don't expect they will check every function but at least makeing sure you don't get a DOA unit helps.
It can't hurt anyway!


----------



## brianleighty (Aug 21, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> my only yongnuo product is a yn-560, and i've had zero problems with it. also, it was like $60, and is a fast recharging, quiet, and powerful flash that can be triggered optically by a flash using either manual or ettl. can't beat it for the price.


Speaking of the yn-560. Does anyone know what amount of control you'll be able to have with something like that with this product. Will you be able to change the power of it from the camera? If so, that makes those a huge bargain.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 21, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > my only yongnuo product is a yn-560, and i've had zero problems with it. also, it was like $60, and is a fast recharging, quiet, and powerful flash that can be triggered optically by a flash using either manual or ettl. can't beat it for the price.
> ...



i would guess that no, it will only work as a trigger, but it has an optical trigger, so you don't even need one. thats not the fault of the yn-622, its just that the yn-560 is made to be a simple/cheap/powerful flash and it doesn't have that capability built in. 

I'd like to point out that i'm not 100% on this, but that is my guess.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 21, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > keithfullermusic said:
> ...



I'd be willing to say you are correct. The YN-560 is manual only, no TTL of any kind. It's a simple optical/PC-sync trigger.


----------



## davidosullivan (Sep 7, 2012)

My 622's and yn565ex came today.
I can say yes they work, beautifully.
The build quality of the triggers and flash is much better than I was expecting, I had played with an old yn460 flash and it was terrible. These feel easily on par with the canon. Set up is super easy, the triggers just worked out of the box. Now I just need to get another set to use with some other flashes as well!

I love having Manual control from the camera, without having to adjust at the flash. ;D

I have only tested in my living room so far so can't comment on range etc yet but I am very pleased. 
anyone in AUS wasnt to buy a 430 exII ?


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 7, 2012)

ELV0000 over at Strobist.com on Flickr did an amazing review on the 622C's here:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157631348234978/

I see some of them in my future - I have used RF-602's for years with good results.


----------



## GDub (Sep 7, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> ELV0000 over at Strobist.com on Flickr did an amazing review on the 622C's here:
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157631348234978/



I ordered a set of 622s today after reading the review on the Flickr strobist.com group.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't have much expeirance with flashes so..
I had 60D nad YN-568 and as I remember I was able to put the flash in the slave mode and fire it up from the camera. The camera had buit in wirelles flash control.

I saw this YN-622 came up. I plan on buying 5D Mk III, but I still don't quite understand the flash part.

I understand one can put YN-622 on 5D mark III and use it as a trigger, but do you have to have it on each flash?
For example, if I had three flashes, would I have to put it one each flash and on camera? ...a bit confused.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 28, 2012)

mirekti said:


> I don't have much expeirance with flashes so..
> I had 60D nad YN-568 and as I remember I was able to put the flash in the slave mode and fire it up from the camera. The camera had buit in wirelles flash control.
> 
> I saw this YN-622 came up. I plan on buying 5D Mk III, but I still don't quite understand the flash part.
> ...


Yes, it's not using the infared signal. It's sending a 2.4ghz wireless signal. I just ordered a pair last week. I'll try to post something once I've had a chance to use it some.


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine arrived today. I've only had a brief chance to test them but so far so good. Straight from the box, insert batteries, attach to camera / flashes, switch on and boom - perfect first time.

They seem pretty well screwed together. I tried a 565EX on top of the 622 in the hotshoe and waved the camera around in portrait orientation. The whole combo felt perfectly tight.

By the way, if your new 622s look scratched up, don't worry: the shiny top surface has a clear protective cover on it. It took me a minute or two to realise this because it's stuck on very firmly and has no tabs, so it takes a persistent fingernail to get it off.


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am looking to order a set of these triggers, and also another flash (likely the 565EX), my only problem is locating a reputable seller. I really do not trust all the ebay sellers. Anyone here who has ordered/received these where did you order them from? Would you recomend them? Note that I am in Canada and would prefer some sort of free shipping and if possible avoiding duties!
Many thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 11, 2013)

Where exactly are you in Canada? I saw ads on Kijiji this weekend in Toronto for the 568EX's for $180 with local pickup.

I have bought all my Yongnuo stuff from Yongnuo's offical eBay store - never an issue. Years ago I even sent something back for warranty replacement the only is is timing for returns. If you need two buy three, etc...

http://stores.ebay.ca/hkyongnuophotoequipment


----------



## davidosullivan (Feb 11, 2013)

http://thephotogadget.com/en/content/yongnuo-yn-622-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger-set-canon

I got mine direct from the photo gadget. you can ask them to test the product before they send it and they seemed to have good T&C's...


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> Where exactly are you in Canada? I saw ads on Kijiji this weekend in Toronto for the 568EX's for $180 with local pickup.
> 
> I have bought all my Yongnuo stuff from Yongnuo's offical eBay store - never an issue. Years ago I even sent something back for warranty replacement the only is is timing for returns. If you need two buy three, etc...
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/hkyongnuophotoequipment



I'm in Ottawa. I have seen some Kijiji ads of some Ontario retailer for yongnuo stuff but it's almost double the price of me buying direct or from dx.com, I may have a look at the official eBay store though thanks for that info. Good to know others have ordered from there without issue. I know that it will take at least 1-2 month to get here, I've bought stuff from China before not a big deal as long as they work.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine's in the mail- I can post a quick review once I get them. Anything in particular you're curious about?
Bought in on Amazon BTW, $ 85 with free shipping. Plus, will arrive in 5 days


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 12, 2013)

davidosullivan said:


> http://thephotogadget.com/en/content/yongnuo-yn-622-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger-set-canon
> 
> I got mine direct from the photo gadget. you can ask them to test the product before they send it and they seemed to have good T&C's...



How good is the photo gadget in terms of shipping time, and returns? The fact that they will test them is nice. Price looks really good, best I've seen. Did you have to pay duties on it when it arrived? Thanks for the info and help.


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 12, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Mine's in the mail- I can post a quick review once I get them. Anything in particular you're curious about?
> Bought in on Amazon BTW, $ 85 with free shipping. Plus, will arrive in 5 days



Do you have the amazon link handy? I thought amazon.com did not ship to canada, had to use .ca
Keep me informed if you do receive it in 5days, and if they arrived in new/sealed boxes and working condition.
Many thanks.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 12, 2013)

dorkus99 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's in the mail- I can post a quick review once I get them. Anything in particular you're curious about?
> ...



Here it is, but they seem to have raised the price in the last 2 days. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EJSWJE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
USPS tracking shows expected delivery by 14th, so that works out to 5 days all right (ordered it pretty late on the 9th). Ships from Vermont I believe- so it might reach Canada quicker


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 12, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Here it is, but they seem to have raised the price in the last 2 days.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EJSWJE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> USPS tracking shows expected delivery by 14th, so that works out to 5 days all right (ordered it pretty late on the 9th). Ships from Vermont I believe- so it might reach Canada quicker



Unfortunately as I thought I cannot have this item shipped to Canada. Have to use the amazon.ca website which only has 1 YN-622 available (I need 2) and it is from a different "reseller" that has 0 feedback and is likely shipping from china so it will take just as long.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 15, 2013)

Got mine today as promised . 
Ran a quick check on E-TTL to see it works fine. Lights up like a Christmas tree!
First impressions:

Like:

Build quality
Metal foot and hotshoe
AF assist
Takes AA batteries

Not so much:
Switches on the side are easily pressed
Locking mechanism (spoiled by the quick lock)

Now I need to find a case for these cuties. Ideas?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Not so much:
> Switches on the side are easily pressed



Couple times I've wondered why it don't flash, and then I noticed one of the units had changed the channel by accidental button press.

Can't think anything else bad about those, great triggers.


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 15, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Couple times I've wondered why it don't flash, and then I noticed one of the units had changed the channel by accidental button press.
> 
> Can't think anything else bad about those, great triggers.



Where did you pick yours up tpatana? Would you recomend them in terms of shipping time, shipping cost, duties? Thanks!


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Feb 15, 2013)

I have got YN 622C a couple days ago.

I had no time for deep tests, but it seems that all is working perfectly. They are little bit bigger, than I thought. But it doesn't matter.

BUT I was really impressed, that YN 622C is working with my studio strobes too - and what is more - now I can shoot with my studio strobes up to 1/8000s ! That was something really unexpected for me. 

So I am thinking to buy two more of YN 622C to use it as a main receiver/transmitter for my strobes. The old ones gave me 1/160s for my Canon 5D3. This one can help me with really quick movement, like jumping people in my studio, etc.

So - however I did not test them hardly yet - they seems just perfect for me. And the price is really nice.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 15, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Not so much:
> Locking mechanism (spoiled by the quick lock)


I'd prefer the quick lock too but if Canon would built this they would add that for $200 extra
(and would limit it to 1/500 or something.. ) so I'm fine with it


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hugo Fisher said:


> I have got YN 622C a couple days ago.
> 
> I had no time for deep tests, but it seems that all is working perfectly. They are little bit bigger, than I thought. But it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Where did you buy yours? Would you recommend them in terms of shipping time, shipping price, and duties? Thanks!


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

dorkus99 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Couple times I've wondered why it don't flash, and then I noticed one of the units had changed the channel by accidental button press.
> ...



Amazon.com. Came something around $80 shipped.


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Feb 15, 2013)

dorkus99 said:


> Hugo Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I have got YN 622C a couple days ago.
> ...



Hi! 

I have bought them via ebay store - directly from the manufactuer. Web link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-TTL-Flash-Trigger-Canon-7D-5DII-5DIII-1DIV-1DIII-5D-/150878352686?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item23210cf52e

At ebay, there are many sellers, where to buy. But this one "hkyongnuophotoequipment" (crazy name  ) is official ebay seller just from Yongnuo. So, I bought it there because I was sure that I will get the latest version of YN 622C with support for 5D mk III (as I was reading at Internet, some of others sellers may have the older version without the latest firmware of 5D3 support ). 

I am from Europe - The Czech republic - the package came from Hong Kong in 7 working days! It was really quick. Marked as a gift, so there were no more taxes.


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hugo Fisher said:


> [Hi!
> 
> I have bought them via ebay store - directly from the manufactuer. Web link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-TTL-Flash-Trigger-Canon-7D-5DII-5DIII-1DIV-1DIII-5D-/150878352686?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item23210cf52e
> 
> ...



Many thanks!
It's looking more and more like I should just get them direct from Yongnuo using their ebay site as you mentioned. Unfortunately Amazon.com will not ship to canada as we have to use the amazon.ca site instead which does not carry the same things for some reason! I think I'll let the chinease new year backlogs clear up a bit and then I'll just order form hkyongnuophotoequipment store on ebay.
Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Feb 15, 2013)

dorkus99 said:


> Hugo Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > [Hi!
> ...



You are welcome!

Note: If you would like to try to use them with studio strobes, as I was writing about, you will need to buy this 6 dollars cable too: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RF-603-6-35mm-cable-Flash-Studio-Strobe-3-5mm-Adapter-/160727446756


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 16, 2013)

picturesbyme said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much:
> ...



No kidding


----------



## hd02fatboy (Feb 19, 2013)

I purchased my yn-622c several weeks ago based on the review in this link
http://flashhavoc.com/yn622c_review/

First time user of triggers, so nothing to compare it with.
it is very simple to setup and easy to use. 
Using with 7d and 580exii.

I am learning off camera flash, but can say I don't believe these triggers have missed a flash in the photo that I've taken while using them.

All the postive reviews for the YN-622c heavily out weight the few bad reviews about it. I can't say that about some of the other triggers brands that I throughly looked into for 3+ times the price.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2013)

DB said:


> Yongnuo make good products (flashes, triggers, transceivers, wireless remotes etc.) as long as the particular item you purchase works. So buy off a retailer you can trust for a refund (e.g. Amazon, or eBay seller domiciled in your own country). The only downside to buying a Yongnuo is not that their products suck, they don't, in fact they're great and are value for money, but some units are faulty because QC in non-existent in China (everything that comes off the production line is boxed and shipped out as margins are thin).


+1


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just as a follow up...
I ended up buying the 622c's off Yongnuo's actual ebay store ( http://stores.ebay.ca/hkyongnuophotoequipment ), after checking all the exchange rates I found ordering the ones that are listed in GBP (pounds) to be my cheapest bet.
Ordered them last week on Wed (Feb 20) late at night (around 10:30pm EST)
They arrived 1 week to the day (yesterday Feb 27th)!!
That is lightning quick from hong kong if you ask me!
No problems with customs, no duties, and it was fairly well packaged.

Did a few quick plug and play tests last night and they work beautifully with both my 580EXII and the old 420EX. The 420EX still gave me all the options in the menus which is strange because I thought it had to be EXII's for that.

The only issue I seemed to notice was getting completely blown overexposure when using FEL sometimes. However, I was metering off something reflective so not sure if that was the issue. I will play with that some more when I get a chance to see what's happening.

Ordered another set of them last night!

So recap: Yongnuo's ebay store ( http://stores.ebay.ca/hkyongnuophotoequipment ) is a reliable place to purchase, with quick ship, and on first impressions: BUY the 622c's!


----------



## Yedersberger (Feb 28, 2013)

Hugo
Which studio strobes did you test the 622 triggers with that synced at high shutter speeds?

Thanks


----------



## dorkus99 (Mar 7, 2013)

New update on my recent purchase of Yongnuo's 622c 

If I use FEL while the wireless function is enabled (wether in A+B+C, A:B, or A:B C) then it works perfectly. However, anytime I have the wireless function disabled and I use FEL I get complete overexposure. It's like it just fires 1/1 every time regardless of what subject I use the FEL on, when something more like 1/64 would suffice.
I am using a Canon 5D mkII and a 580EXII with my 622c's in E-TTL mode set to Evaluative. Exposure compensation set to 0.

I did lots of testing last night and long story short, it is still doing the same thing.
The long story, I tested the following:
-622 factory reset (both units)
-580EXII custom functions reset
-New batteries in everything
-Switching transmitter for receiver and vice versa
-1st curtain, 2nd curtain, HSS
-Evaluative vs average

What I noticed was that 80-90% of the shots after using the FEL button would produce completely over exposed (complete white out) shots when I had wireless disabled. With wireless enabled it works perfect every time. I also noticed that when wireless was disabled occasionally the FEL button no longer worked as in it would not fire a pre-flash. It still had the previous FEL in memory (blinking lightning bolt with * in viewfinder) but the only way to get it to stop doing this was to shut everything off and then turn them back on. Regular shooting with wireless disabled was always fine, but when I would use FEL it was sporadic at best with only about 10% correct exposure, no matter what I did.

One thing I am only now thinking of that I could have also tested was different lenses. I was using my 85mm f1.2 L lens which I believe does not transmit distance information for E-TTL use, I guess I should test a lens that does transmit distance and see if it still does the same thing.

I have a feeling that these were returns someone sent back to them, because the plastic cover on the top of one of them has a little corner that had been pulled back and essentially marked, as if someone tested them and wanted to mark the "broken" one.

Has anyone here also had this issue? Can you guys test your devices to see if mine is a one off or this is a common thing. Can you think of anything else I should try or do you think there is something wrong with my units.

If there is a problem with my devices, does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do about it? I only received these last week, bought them direct off Yongnuo's ebay store. Not sure it would be worth me sending them back to hongkong, as the shipping alone would probably cost me too much, and no guarantees I would get a completely working model.

These issues have made me start to regret going with Yongnuo for these. I had already purchased another set last week and they told me they shipped it last friday (March 1st) yet when they finally gave me the tracking number yesterday after I had to ask 3 times for it, it shows that they have only scheduled it to be shipped yesterday March 6th (The item (RC*******HK) was posted on 6-Mar-2013 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee)! These issues have also made me reconsider going ahead with my purchases of a few yongnuo 568 flashes. I no longer have any trust in Yongnuo's direct ebay store!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 8, 2013)

I wonder how Yonguo is able to make Canon versions really quick ... whereas they take a long time to make the Nikon versions ... is it bcoz:
1. Canon has a much bigger market share than Nikon? (thus more profitable for Yongnuo) 
OR
2. Nikon versions are difficult to reverse engineer?


----------



## Erikerodri (Mar 26, 2013)

I ordered a pair of the 622 c's and a yn-565. I am planing on testing them out on my 6d and can't wait to see the results. Quick question, have any of you used the yn-568 flashes? I know the main difference between those and the 565's are the hss and lack of external battery supply, but is the flash quality the same? Also if i have 1 yn-565 could i use a 568 in addition assuming I have them all on transmitters and connected the same without issues? thanks for any info and advice


----------



## dorkus99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> I ordered a pair of the 622 c's and a yn-565. I am planing on testing them out on my 6d and can't wait to see the results. Quick question, have any of you used the yn-568 flashes? I know the main difference between those and the 565's are the hss and lack of external battery supply, but is the flash quality the same? Also if i have 1 yn-565 could i use a 568 in addition assuming I have them all on transmitters and connected the same without issues? thanks for any info and advice



Yes you can mix the 565 and 568 with 622c's.. no problem. You can mix any supported flashes and should have no problems.
I dont have a 568 yet, but will be ordering soon. AFAIK, yes the only difference between the two is HSS and lack of external battery plug on 568


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 29, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> I ordered a pair of the 622 c's and a yn-565. I am planing on testing them out on my 6d and can't wait to see the results.



Please share your results, given the absolute ridiculous €500+ pricing of Canon's rt flashes I'll also go for cheaper units (either used 580ex2 or yn-565) with the new yn trigger...

Btw: Here's a good page about the triggers: http://www.lightingrumours.com/feature-guide-to-the-yongnuo-yn-622-for-canon-2672


----------



## Erikerodri (Mar 29, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Erikerodri said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a pair of the 622 c's and a yn-565. I am planing on testing them out on my 6d and can't wait to see the results.
> ...



Will do. They should be here in about a week


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 10, 2013)

well i just got my 622 triggers and a 565 and got to mess around with them for a little bit with my 6d. This is my first time ever using wireless flash and here are some results. If you guys have any advice, it is gladly welcome. I'm still reading about flash and everything photography related so i'll gladly listen.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 10, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> well i just got my 622 triggers and a 565 and got to mess around with them for a little bit with my 6d. This is my first time ever using wireless flash and here are some results. If you guys have any advice, it is gladly welcome. I'm still reading about flash and everything photography related so i'll gladly listen.


Congratulations ... btw, nicely composed shot.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice shot. Cats photograph so well. Their disdain for everything just oozes from the photos.


----------



## skitron (Apr 14, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> well i just got my 622 triggers and a 565 and got to mess around with them for a little bit with my 6d. This is my first time ever using wireless flash and here are some results. If you guys have any advice, it is gladly welcome. I'm still reading about flash and everything photography related so i'll gladly listen.



I found Speedlighter's Handbook by Syl Arena extremely helpful. For the noob (like me), it's all about lighting angles and shadow hardness control using a single light. I'm amazed at how far you can go just doing the basics. One thing I like about his book is it combines an instructional tech reference format with a cookbook format, making it very quick to find a recipe but also learn what makes the recipe tick.


----------



## pwp (Apr 15, 2013)

Hugo Fisher said:


> I have got YN 622C a couple days ago.
> I was really impressed, that YN 622C is working with my studio strobes too - and what is more - now I can shoot with my studio strobes up to 1/8000s ! That was something really unexpected for me.


What cable do you use to connect the Yongnuo YN-622C with studio strobes? I'm running PCB Einsteins. Thanks.

-PW


----------

